# How to extract an mtz file?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am trying to edit a theme which is in the form of a mtz file...and its in the "new format" whatever that means...I have WinRAR and am wondering how I can extract this so I can get into the systemui file and replace the carrier logo with a different one. Also, how do I "re-zip" it?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone? I really wanna figure this out


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

CC268 said:


> anyone? I really wanna figure this out


I use root explorer I rename it to zip then extract all

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I use root explorer I rename it to zip then extract all
> 
> rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


Okay thanks I will give that a shot


----------

